# Wie brät man barsch ?



## North_Fishers (26. September 2014)

Wie brät man barsch? Muss man damit vorher noch was machen?


----------



## gaerbsch (26. September 2014)

*AW: Wie brät man barsch ?*

ausnehmen


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (26. September 2014)

*AW: Wie brät man barsch ?*

Je nachdem wie du es gerne magst.

Variante A: Filetieren, häuten, braten

Variante B: schuppen, filetieren, lecker mit krosser Haut braten

Variante C: Barsch aus dem Fell ziehen und braten (gibt jede Menge yt-Videos dazu)

Variante D: ausnehmen, schuppen und im ganzen auf der Haut braten

Ich bevorzuge übrigens Variante B. Das Entschuppen ist zwar aufwändig, aber ich mag die Filets mit krosser Haut am Liebsten. Dazu eine leckere Pilzpfanne aus selbstgesammelten Steinpilzen, und ein kaltes Pils. *mjam*


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Wie brät man barsch ?*

Ich bevorzuge Variante E:

Ausnehmen und ab in die Pfanne. Man hat keine Arbeit und bekommt das Fleisch perfekt von der Haut gelöst, wenn die Schuppen noch dran sind.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Wie brät man barsch ?*

Was hat das mit Hygiene zu tun? Beim Braten sterben alle Keime ab und das Fleisch ist völlig genießbar. Schleimige Aale schuppt ihr doch auch nicht vorher


----------



## Matti329 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Wie brät man barsch ?*

Schon mal Barsch geräuchert???

Schmeckt erstaunlich gut

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Rannebert (26. September 2014)

*AW: Wie brät man barsch ?*



Matti329 schrieb:


> Schon mal Barsch geräuchert???
> 
> Schmeckt erstaunlich gut
> 
> Gruß Matthias



Oh ja, ich mach meine Barsche inzwischen nur noch im TRO.
Unglaublich lecker, wenn man sie direkt warm aus dem Ofen isst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Wie brät man barsch ?*

Hygienisch ist es kein Problem mit den Barschschuppen dran - denkt mal dran, wie gegrillt wird oder im Freien gekocht etc..

Wenn mans nicht will, sich ekelt etc., dann schuppt oder filetiert man halt einfach.

Jeder, wie er will...


----------



## Andal (26. September 2014)

*AW: Wie brät man barsch ?*

Wie brät man barsch?

Mit ordentlich gute Butter. Dat gibt Glanz am Köttel! #6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Wie brät man barsch ?*

Die Schuppen esse ich ja nicht mit und die Parasiten an den Schuppen gelangen nicht ans Fleisch...theoretisch könnte man den Fisch sogar dreckig in die Pfanne knallen ohne das davon was ans Fleisch kommt. Die Schuppen und Haut sind wie eine Schutzschicht. Da finde ich Parasiten im Fleisch ekeliger, hat aber wohl jeder mal gegessen...


----------



## Andal (26. September 2014)

*AW: Wie brät man barsch ?*

Erinnert euch doch mal an die Baramundis a la Malcolm Douglas. Fangen, ins Feuer werfen und mit Asche und heißem Sand bedecken. Danach schälen und genießen. Es sah jedenfalls sehr saftig und lecker aus und ich hätte keine Sekunde gezögert, so mit ihm zu dinieren!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Wie brät man barsch ?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Die Schuppen esse ich ja nicht mit und die Parasiten an den Schuppen gelangen nicht ans Fleisch...theoretisch könnte man den Fisch sogar dreckig in die Pfanne knallen ohne das davon was ans Fleisch kommt...


Deswegen erwähnte ich ja grillen und draussen kochen:
Gute Methode um sauberes Fleisch zu kriegen, wenn man nicht das ganze Küchengedöns dabei hat..

Und hält alles beim grillen auch noch gut zusammen..


----------



## Andal (26. September 2014)

*AW: Wie brät man barsch ?*

Die Legende in Sachen Outback und recht rustikalem Angelns...

https://www.google.de/search?q=malc...hannel=sb&gfe_rd=cr&ei=mIwlVPHMFIKm8weVh4DICA


----------



## Eisbär14 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Wie brät man barsch ?*

Man man Haccp, wieso badet ihr die Fische nicht in Sagrotan.
Durch solche übertriebene Hygenie enstehen doch erst die ganzen Krankheiten und Allergien.
Nimm den Barsch aus ,Kopp ab und ab damit in die Pfanne.
Oder lecker Filet bei wenig Hitze in Butter.... Scheibe Brot und Ende


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Wie brät man barsch ?*

Der Tipp mit Sagrotan ist gut .........

Das andere 


> Nimm den Barsch aus ,Kopp ab und ab damit in die Pfanne.
> Oder lecker Filet bei wenig Hitze in Butter.... Scheibe Brot und Ende


ist dann wohl eher was für uns Ältere, hartgesottenere ...

:q:q:q


----------



## shafty262 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Wie brät man barsch ?*

Ausnehmen, häuten und putzen dann würzen mit S&P und in ein bisschen Mehl wenden. Dann wat Fett inne Pfanne, heiss machen und gut anbraten.


----------



## North_Fishers (26. September 2014)

*AW: Wie brät man barsch ?*

Hab ma was davon gehört das man die in Mehl welzen muss wenn ja wie?


----------



## Kotzi (26. September 2014)

*AW: Wie brät man barsch ?*

Noch nie betrunken ne Frikadelle aufm Pott vernascht?


----------



## Hann. Münden (26. September 2014)

*...*

Könnt auch Gummifische(Barschimitate) beim nächsten Angelshop kaufen und draufrumkauen. Denkt einfach es wäre Haribo.
0 Aufwand, 0 Stromverbrauch und den Schwaben freuts auch wieder |supergri *lol*

Überm Lagerfeuer gegrillter Fisch(nur ausgenommen, egal ob Barsch usw), Bratäpfel,Bratkartoffeln.War in der Jugend Usus. Den Murks außenrum muss man ja nicht mitessen.
Braten(im Saft, respektive Öl,Margarine,Butter) ist wieder was anderes. Da müssen bei meinem Fisch die Schuppen auch ab.


----------



## Daniel1983 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Wie brät man barsch ?*

- Filitieren 
- Haut runter
- Tüte mit Fischgedöns aus den Staaten (BassProPaniermehl)... gut schütteln!

....ab in die Pfanne mit ordentlich Öl ausbacken... einfach nur himmlisch... verzichte dafür auf jede Forelle oder Zander!


----------



## schlotterschätt (27. September 2014)

*AW: Wie brät man barsch ?*

Dann fang wa mal janz *einfach* an !

Also nimmste 'n paar Bärsche, ick nehme kaum welche über 30cm, je  nachdem wie groß der Appetit is so dreie, viere oder ooch fünfe.






Die werden filetiert. Dit hat olle Hannes mit seinem ,stumpfen, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Messer schon beschrieben, obwohl ick dit 'n bißchen anders mache.
Dit sieht dann im Endeffekt so aus...................................





Bißchen jesalzen die Dinger und beiseite jestellt.
So nach ca. 15min., wenn ick 'n Teller, 'ne frische Butterstulle und 'ne  Molle (dit is in Berlin Bier) bereitjestellt habe, jeht's an die  Panade. 
Viele zotteln die Filets durch jeschlagenet Ei. Weil ick aber nich  unbedingt dicke Panade mit wenig Inhalt, wie bei MD, BK und KFC essen  will, nehme ick 10%ige Kaffeesahne. 
Geriebene Semmel, vermischt mit Mehl jibt dann uff der Kaffesahne 'ne  janz dünne Panadeschicht. Bißchen antrocknen lassen und derweil die  Pfanne heiss jemacht. In die heiße Pfanne kommt, na ?, Butterschmalz !
Wenn dann dit Butterschmalz schön heiss is, jehen die Filets baden. Je  nachdem so 3 bis 4 Minuten, müsst Ihr Euch selbst rausfummeln, uff jeder  Seite schön joldbraun jebraten.
Wenn Ihr allet richtig jemacht  und mit tropfendem Zahn die Filets und  die Stulle uff'm Teller platziert habt, sieht dit janze dann so aus....
( den doppelten Ouzo hab ick nich im Bild, weil hier ooch Minderjährige kieken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)





Ach so, dit waren keene 2,5 Bärsche, een Filet hat mir meen Kater jeklaut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dit is eijentlich die einfachste Art der Zubereitung von Bärschen und  ick würde jeden Sternekoch vom Tisch verscheuchen, der mir versucht  dafür irjend 'n exotischet Zeuch schmackhaft zu machen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wer nich so faul is wie icke, kann ooch die Bärsche schuppen und die  Pelle an den Filets lassen. Die werden nur janz leicht mehliert und uff  der Pelle knusprig jebraten.
Liebhaber einer zarten Rauchnote können die Filets ooch mit Hickory-Rauchsalz würzen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allet schmeckt verdammt lecker und man kann, stolz uff die selbst  jefangene und zubereitete Speise,  jenüsslich prepelnd den erfolgreichen  Angeltach noch mal in aller Ruhe Revue passieren lassen.

Juten Appetit


P.S. Hatte das schon in 'nem anderen Forum gepostet und, um Arbeit zu sparen, nach hier übernommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Wie brät man barsch ?*

Klasse - danke dafür!


----------



## wolfgang f. (27. September 2014)

*AW: Wie brät man barsch ?*

@schlotterschätt,
jaila Beitrach, ditt! kannste ma ruich det öfteren machen! Jutt, lustich un ooch füa die Doofen nachvollziehbah!
N Jutn!


----------



## feederbrassen (27. September 2014)

*AW: Wie brät man barsch ?*

Barsch filetieren,Salz und Pfeffer , in Eigelb und dann in Mehl wenden.
Bei mittlerer Hitze kurz von beiden Seiten leicht bräunen.
Paar spritzer Zitrone drauf .Lecker.


----------



## Angelmann67 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Wie brät man barsch ?*

Hi,
auch lecker,
Barschfilet salzen und pfeffern,
in Mehl wenden.
Dann in Butter anbraten und einen Zweig Rosmarin in die Pfanne, eine kleine Knoblauchzehe mit braten und zum Schluss mitt nem Schuss Weiswein verfeinern.
Meine Kinder lieben Barsch, dagegen ist Käptn
Igit Dreck.

fettes Petri:m


----------



## Franky (27. September 2014)

*AW: Wie brät man barsch ?*

Ich bin - auch ohne nach HACCP zu wurschteln - ein Freund von Variante A mit einer leichten Panierung. Quasi Fischstäbchen SuperDeLuxe² 
Mit der Hygiene kann man es auch übertreiben. Sagrotan wäre wohl noch harmloser als gechlorte Fischfiletimporte aus China....


----------



## GandRalf (27. September 2014)

*AW: Wie brät man barsch ?*

Ich habe letzter Tage, im Urlaub, meine Frau  von gebratenem Barsch überzeugt. 
Ausnehmen, Kopf ab, Salz und Pfeffer, in Mehl wenden und dann in Butterschmalz ausbraten.
Schön krosse Haut und saftiges Fleisch.
- Lecker!


----------



## xmxgx71 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Wie brät man barsch ?*

Ich bin auch für A, nur würde ich ein EI schlagen und süßen Senf dazu geben. Erst Salz und Pfeffer, dann in Mehl wälzen, durchs Ei und dann Paniermehl wälzen. Goldbraun braten, hmmmm lecker.


----------



## spin73 (29. September 2014)

*AW: Wie brät man barsch ?*

Seit wann nimmt man denn Ei zum Fische braten? Kenn ich überhaupt nicht - sind doch keine Koteletts!  Nur Pfeffern und Salzen und dünn im Mehl wenden. Im übrigen würde ich die Haut IMMER dran lassen, so bleibt der Fisch viel saftiger und schmeckt besser. Auch bei Zandern die bessere Wahl, macht nur mehr Arbeit.


----------



## dosenelch (29. September 2014)

*AW: Wie brät man barsch ?*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Oh ja, ich mach meine Barsche inzwischen nur noch im TRO.
> Unglaublich lecker, wenn man sie direkt warm aus dem Ofen isst.





Dachte immer, dass Barschartige zum Räuchern ungeeignet sind, weil das Fleisch im Gegensatz zu Salmoniden nicht fetthaltig genug ist und somit zu trocken und faserig wird.


----------



## Rannebert (29. September 2014)

*AW: Wie brät man barsch ?*



dosenelch schrieb:


> Dachte immer, dass Barschartige zum Räuchern ungeeignet sind, weil das Fleisch im Gegensatz zu Salmoniden nicht fetthaltig genug ist und somit zu trocken und faserig wird.



Zumindest nicht aus dem TRO, der räuchert den Fisch ja in 20-25 Minuten durch, da läuft Dir der Saft entgegen, wenn Du die Haut dann anschneidest.
Sollte man über mehrere Stunden langsam räuchern kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass das Ergebnis da etwas anders ausschaut.


----------



## ollidaiwa (29. September 2014)

*AW: Wie brät man barsch ?*

habe ich hier zwar schon einmal beschrieben aber wenn man irgendwo mal die Möglichkeit hat etwas zum Besten zu geben, muß man das unbedingt wahrnehmen:

Ich habe die Barsche ausgenommen und geköpft, danach an beiden Seiten der Rückenflosse mit einem scharfem Messer, nur die Haut aufgeschnitten und dann (am besten mit einer Zange) die Haut runter gerissen. Dann habe ich von hinten nach vorne die Flossen gezogen und die Schwanzflosse abgeschnitten.
Die Fische mehliert, gewürzt und ich würde sagen von beiden Seiten ca. 3 Minuten scharf angebraten.


----------



## dosenelch (29. September 2014)

*AW: Wie brät man barsch ?*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Zumindest nicht aus dem TRO, der räuchert den Fisch ja in 20-25 Minuten durch, da läuft Dir der Saft entgegen, wenn Du die Haut dann anschneidest.
> Sollte man über mehrere Stunden langsam räuchern kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass das Ergebnis da etwas anders ausschaut.




Ich habe auch 'nen TRO und werde das mit den Barschen mal mit der von dir genannten Zeit versuchen, wenn ich welche erwische. Meine Forellen lasse ich allerdings immer noch etwa eine halbe Stunde drin, nachdem die Spiritusbrenner ausgebrannt sind. So kann ich sicher sein, dass sie auch wirklich gar sind. Aber die Barsche, die man normalerweise so fängt, sind ja meistens kleiner.


----------



## Rannebert (29. September 2014)

*AW: Wie brät man barsch ?*



dosenelch schrieb:


> Ich habe auch 'nen TRO und werde das mit den Barschen mal mit der von dir genannten Zeit versuchen, wenn ich welche erwische. Meine Forellen lasse ich allerdings immer noch etwa eine halbe Stunde drin, nachdem die Spiritusbrenner ausgebrannt sind. So kann ich sicher sein, dass sie auch wirklich gar sind. Aber die Barsche, die man normalerweise so fängt, sind ja meistens kleiner.



Barsche um die 30cm werden bei mir mit einer Ladung Spiritus auf den Punkt fertig. Beide Brenner minimal über das Sieb aufgefüllt, brennen die dann ca 25 Minuten.
Gestern hatte ich einen 40er mit drin, dem hat das noch nicht ganz gereicht. Und bei kleineren sollte das aber auch kein Problem sein, das genauso mit der Zeit zu machen. Die 3-5 Minuten mehr haben bei mir bisher noch keinen merkbaren Unterschied gezeigt.

Allerdings mache ich mir bei den Barschen keinen Kopf um irgendwas, die werden einfach ausgenommen inklusive Kiemen, und kommen dann samt Schuppen, Kopf und allem in Lake, und danach dann genauso ganz in den Ofen.

Edith sagt noch, ich mache mir um die Hitzeregulierung an den Brennern auch keine Gedanken, die feuern einfach komplett offen durch.


----------



## Rannebert (29. September 2014)

*AW: Wie brät man barsch ?*

Muss Doppelposten, sorry.
Hier ein paar Bilder vom ersten, den ich geräuchert habe. Da der Ofen ein Geschenk war, musste ich das dokumentieren, 30cm hatte der Fisch, und war extrem lecker, so wie alle weiteren seit dem auch. :q


----------



## dosenelch (29. September 2014)

*AW: Wie brät man barsch ?*

Sieht richtig gut aus. Habe Barsch aber noch nie geräuchert probiert. Ist der geschmacklich mit Räucherforelle in etwa vergleichbar oder schmeckt der ganz anders?


----------



## Rannebert (29. September 2014)

*AW: Wie brät man barsch ?*

Jetzt frag mich mal, wann ich das letzte Mal Forelle gegessen habe!?
Mir fehlt da der zeitnahe, direkte Vergleich. Aber Barsch kann man ja eigentlich nur mögen, egal wie man den zubereitet.


----------



## frifroe (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie brät man barsch ?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Hygiene zu tun? Beim Braten sterben alle Keime ab und das Fleisch ist völlig genießbar. Schleimige Aale schuppt ihr doch auch nicht vorher



Ja Ja, die "Haut" vom Aal schmeckt besonders gut...#q


----------



## Gummischmeißer (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie brät man barsch ?*

Filetieren, mehlieren, in Ei wälzen und mit zerstoßenen Kartoffelchips panieren (aber richtig fein zerstoßen! Mörsern oder in Küchentuch wickeln und mit dem Nudelholz draufhauen).
In Butterschmalz ausbraten, feddich :m.


----------



## Psykoman_86 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie brät man barsch ?*

Ich räuchere barsch am liebsten, schmeckt wunderbar..
Vorallem wenn se noch warm sind.


----------

